# New Vivarium Setup



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

So I finally took the plunge and bought a wooden viv for my biggest corn and I had quite the day setting it up, my only complain is that the Arcadia ceramic lamp holder and bracket didn't come with screws but par that I'm pleased with everything I ordered and hopefully my corn will be also she's in blue right now talk about timing, I did get 3 sets of the feet as I plan to add another viv on top of the current one in the future,

But this is a list of everything I bought any opinions on how I could improve on this setup are welcome.

Vivexotic Repti-Home Large

x3 Sets of Vivexotic Vivarium feet

Arcadia ceramic lamp holder and bracket pro

Arcadia bulb guard

x2 100w Exo Terra SunGlo Halogen bulbs

Vivexotic upgraded viv lock


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

hide the entrance to the hides more, their too open, maybe bunch up a plastic plant in front of each entrance, leaving a small gap/hole.

lovely size cage

rgds
edward



ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> So I finally took the plunge and bought a wooden viv for my biggest corn and I had quite the day setting it up, my only complain is that the Arcadia ceramic lamp holder and bracket didn't come with screws but par that I'm pleased with everything I ordered and hopefully my corn will be also she's in blue right now talk about timing, I did get 3 sets of the feet as I plan to add another viv on top of the current one in the future,
> 
> But this is a list of everything I bought any opinions on how I could improve on this setup are welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

loxocemus said:


> hide the entrance to the hides more, their too open, maybe bunch up a plastic plant in front of each entrance, leaving a small gap/hole.
> 
> lovely size cage
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed,

And funny you said that I was actually going to add more plants to cover them up for her.


----------



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

Thermostat?

Some nice cork bark or maybe bamboo roots wouldn't go amiss for climbing on for exercise. 
I use the same vivariums for my house snakes and have attached tunnels, shelves and platforms to the roof and sides to make use of more space


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Saladmander said:


> Thermostat?
> 
> Some nice cork bark or maybe bamboo roots wouldn't go amiss for climbing on for exercise.
> I use the same vivariums for my house snakes and have attached tunnels, shelves and platforms to the roof and sides to make use of more space


Thermostat is a 600w Exo Terra Dimming, Pulse and On/Off with Day/Night Function, No need to worry I'd never use any heating source without one,

And I need to get some more cork bark but I do plan to add it.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

a nice big branch or a couple together, use all upper air space that often goes to waste.

rgds
ed



ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> Thanks Ed,
> 
> And funny you said that I was actually going to add more plants to cover them up for her.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

loxocemus said:


> a nice big branch or a couple together, use all upper air space that often goes to waste.
> 
> rgds
> ed


Will do.

Thanks Ed.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

A big ceramic dog bowl for water, they love to curl up and bathe. No need for heat at night, mine only ever have 75w plus uva/uvb bulbs which are on for 12 - 14hrs depending on time of year. Couple of good, solid branches would also be good, but avoid over filling the bottom as corns do seem to like to be able to have a good stretch out.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Elly66 said:


> A big ceramic dog bowl for water, they love to curl up and bathe. No need for heat at night, mine only ever have 75w plus uva/uvb bulbs which are on for 12 - 14hrs depending on time of year. Couple of good, solid branches would also be good, but avoid over filling the bottom as corns do seem to like to be able to have a good stretch out.


Thanks Elly, I don't use any heat during the night cycle I run a 100w halogen for 12 hours at 29'c thermometer and IR temp gun both read 29.8'c can't really say she's done much exploring of her new viv due to her going into shed so for the past few days she's just bunkered down under the fake plants on the cool end and hasn't moved which I don't expect her to as she did the exact same thing the previous two times she went into shed,

I think once she is done shedding I'll start buying more plants and cork bark for her to climb on, I'm also thinking about switching her substrate from aspen to orchid bark something that won't mould when it's misted.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> Thanks Elly, I don't use any heat during the night cycle I run a 100w halogen for 12 hours at 29'c thermometer and IR temp gun both read 29.8'c can't really say she's done much exploring of her new viv due to her going into shed so for the past few days she's just bunkered down under the fake plants on the cool end and hasn't moved which I don't expect her to as she did the exact same thing the previous two times she went into shed,
> 
> I think once she is done shedding I'll start buying more plants and cork bark for her to climb on, I'm also thinking about switching her substrate from aspen to orchid bark something that won't mould when it's misted.


Are you using uva/uvb bulbs? 
We use aubiose, similar to aspen. You don't need to do any misting, corns don't need the humidity. Just a good sized, ceramic dog bowl and they're happy.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Elly66 said:


> Are you using uva/uvb bulbs?
> We use aubiose, similar to aspen. You don't need to do any misting, corns don't need the humidity. Just a good sized, ceramic dog bowl and they're happy.


Uva halogen bulbs, and I have a large water bowl for her she only ever drinks from it never seen her bathe in it and was told by the previous owner that even when they had her she never used a water dish to bathe in she just drinks from it.


----------

